# 942 - L2.81 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Software Version L2.81 for DVR 942: 

A fix for 129-degree satellite detection


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

No offense Jason but, this wasnt a FIX in any form or fashion.


----------



## timmernator (Aug 29, 2005)

I have immediately noticed the playback of recorded programs no longers "tears" or digitizes...

Anyone else notice the difference in playback quality of SD & HD material?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

On the "tears" or digitizes did you see a difference in programs recorded with L2.80 and played back with L2.81 or just on programs recorded on L2.81 and played back on L2.81.

When you say "tears" did affect the sound and video?


----------



## timmernator (Aug 29, 2005)

The shows I watched last night were recorded pre-L281:
Sunday night - "Simpsons" & "Family Guy" in SD
Tuesday night - "The Office" in OTA-HD

By "tearing" (sorry, reverting back to old analog terms) I meant pixellation - mostly on right side of picture, similar to what other people were reporting - video only.

I didn't watch any programs that I experienced this issue on again after the 281 download - they were deleted after I watched them...


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

OTA reception is significantly below par. Meter indicates about a 10% drop. Stations that were rock solid are now subject to pixilation and I've lost usability on one of the channels pretty much all together. Put me in the unhappy camper category :down: 

John


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Most recordings of CBS HD East are a pixelated mess with numerous sound dropouts and completely unwatchable.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm definitely seeing the CBS-HD East pixellation problem, but my OTA is exactly the same as under many previous versions. Whatever they tweaked didn't affect low power stations in Denver.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I find the same situation as Mark. What is the deal with CBS-HD East? Should we complain to Dish?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm definitely seeing the CBS-HD East pixellation problem, but my OTA is exactly the same as under many previous versions. Whatever they tweaked didn't affect low power stations in Denver.


I just emailed JM about this. I'll follow it up with a phone call tomorrow. I assume you've let your contacts know about this. Without CBS HD, I'll lose my ability to see some of the network shows I need to time shift given the 942's single OTA tuner. It's a major reason I stay with Dish.

I've literally begged Dish to add the 129 support they need to L229, renumber it, and give it back to us until they can thoroughly debug L280/281. For the first time in the history of mathematics, 942 now equals 921.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

Its not just ch 9483 (CBS-HD east), same deal on 9443 (HD demo channel). Not that I watch the fishies that much but I really really do care about 9483. 

BOTH CHANNELS ARE ON 61.5 transponder 2, Other 61.5 channels only suffer the occasional right edge pixelation we have see for the last month or so. But CBS-HD east is farked... totally unwatchable. Audio dropouts, pixelation. I called up the Customer Service Robosentative and put in a request to switch me over to 9484 on 148/13. If they
actually manage to flip the switch for me without messing up the 148 + DPP44 I installed will pay off big time 

Also notice the signal level for 61.5 TP2, its really unstable for me 90,90,90,86,90,90,90,90,87.... 61.5 Transponder 2 problem???? Anyone got a 921 with the same issue????


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm definitely seeing the CBS-HD East pixellation problem


Add me to the list of previously very happy campers, that now suffer from this nearly intolerable problem.

I'm getting a strong signal this am at (61.5 transp 2) 88-93, but have noted several recordings from CBSHD east as having severe pixallization at many spots throughout the shows.

Is this some kind of strange way to get us to want a 1000 ? ;-)

In general though ... seeing a lot of random problems on other stations as well. Not certain if it is 'heightened awareness' or not, but 'feels' like it all started with 280.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm definitely seeing the CBS-HD East pixellation problem, but my OTA is exactly the same as under many previous versions. Whatever they tweaked didn't affect low power stations in Denver.


Same here. My OTA works the same for me with this release in the Philadelphia area, so I'm hoping they don't mess with it.

I made the mistake of recording CSI NY on CBS HD instead of OTA. The program had numerous dropouts and pixellation. Rewound the recorder and saw pixellations in exactly the same spot so it is definately a channel issue.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

timmernator said:


> I have immediately noticed the playback of recorded programs no longers "tears" or digitizes...
> 
> Anyone else notice the difference in playback quality of SD & HD material?


It definitely still breaks up along the right edge; I watched Wednesday nights Martha/Apprentice (recorded, of course) and it had a lot of breakups along the right edge. Watched recorded Daily Show from yesterday a.m., same thing. Nothing's changed.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> It definitely still breaks up along the right edge; I watched Wednesday nights Martha/Apprentice (recorded, of course) and it had a lot of breakups along the right edge. Watched recorded Daily Show from yesterday a.m., same thing. Nothing's changed.


Agreed.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Mark, are you hearing anything from the engineers? I got an email request Wednesday asking for specifics, which I responded to immediately. Audio problems notwithstanding, it's too bad that the video is also suffering. On an upbeat note (!), all of my pictures from Lake Tahoe last weekend are now on my 942. Not much solace, I must admit.......


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> Mark, are you hearing anything from the engineers? I got an email request Wednesday asking for specifics, which I responded to immediately. Audio problems notwithstanding, it's too bad that the video is also suffering. On an upbeat note (!), all of my pictures from Lake Tahoe last weekend are now on my 942. Not much solace, I must admit.......


I don't understand why Dish engineers need someone to E-mail them with specifics related to the right side blocking. Can't they just turn on their 942's and look themselves? They should not have to look too hard.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've sent the second round of messages to users asking for contact information and data, and am sending that in as it comes in today.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Mark,

Is this a CBS-HD East problem vs. a 942 problem?

Is anyone having problems with CBS-HD East on 811 or 921?

Would it do any good to contact CBS and complain that their product is not being broadcast correctly?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> I don't understand why Dish engineers need someone to E-mail them with specifics related to the right side blocking. Can't they just turn on their 942's and look themselves? They should not have to look too hard.


Just as an FYI, I am not having the blocking issues. However, I am not a 'power user,' so the machine may not be getting enough exercise.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Pretty sure the CBS-HD problem is not receiver specific.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

DRJDAN said:


> Mark,
> 
> Is this a CBS-HD East problem vs. a 942 problem?
> 
> ...


I'm an unhappy 811 owner lurking about this forum trying to see if the 942 performs any better or is just an out-of-the-frying-pan-into-the-fire solution.

I can report that the CBS-HD East problem absolutely exists with the 811.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Pretty sure the CBS-HD problem is not receiver specific.


I think it is and it isn't. I have the audio dropouts from CBS HD East on my 811 and on the 942 when viewing it live. Occasional pixelation. But when I watch a recorded event from CBS HD East on the 942, most of those recordings are unwatchable from more severe audio dropouts and severe pixelation. It's as if a 942 recording from CBS HD East amplifies the problems seen while watching live.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

"61.5 Transponder 2 ... Houston we have a problem".

PLEASE RUN THIS EXPERIMENT: ...

If you are reading this tune to 9443 (HD demo channel) and watch for 5 minutes. ..
9443 happens to be on the same transponder as CBS-HD east.

Then post if it looks & sounds good or not and what receiver you have. 

So far I have heard of CBS-HD east problems with 942 / 811 and 6000.
I have a 942 and problem with channel 9443 but that isn't a big enough dataset to be sure.

Lets nail this as a transponder problem. Run this test and post your results. Thanks everyone.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

EXPERIMENT NUMBER 2:

Those with a 942 (2 tuner picture in picture).

Tune to 9483 (CBS-HD east), Then click picture in picture twice to get a large PIP window.
Then click Swap, (CBS-HD will now be in the PIP window).
Then tune to 9443 (HD demo channel).

Now you are watching both channels at the same time. CBS HD in the PIP window and the
HD Demo channel behind it. 

Watch for 5 minutes.

When you see CBS-HD breakup (pixelate) in the PIP window do you also see the demo channel pixelate at the same time?

Post your results and thanks in advance.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've sent the second round of messages to users asking for contact information and data, and am sending that in as it comes in today.


As I posted elsewhere, their software eng dept is also emailing some 942 users direct too. They're looking for feedback about our 942 experiences for this weekend.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> I think it is and it isn't. I have the audio dropouts from CBS HD East on my 811 and on the 942 when viewing it live. Occasional pixelation. But when I watch a recorded event from CBS HD East on the 942, most of those recordings are unwatchable from more severe audio dropouts and severe pixelation. It's as if a 942 recording from CBS HD East amplifies the problems seen while watching live.


I will second this observation...If it is a DVR event the 942 seems to make it worse/magnified to unwatchable standards.


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

I didn't see any of this image corruption (blocking/pixelation) on the right side for the first week of running my 942. At the time it was installed it was running 229 and looked great. But shortly after that first week this problem appeared and has been there through 281. It appears more noticeable since the 28X updates. I've even seen image corruption within the 942's main menu on the actual menu area not just the upper right video window.



LtMunst said:


> I don't understand why Dish engineers need someone to E-mail them with specifics related to the right side blocking. Can't they just turn on their 942's and look themselves? They should not have to look too hard.


I find its strange though that this problem didn't surface instantly and took a week~ of running before it appeared. Perhaps this explains why E* is having problems spotting it on their in-house test units.

Since the 280 update I also have the losing DD audio issue, but playing with my swap button seems to eventually repair it.


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

netnerdvana said:


> "61.5 Transponder 2 ... Houston we have a problem".
> 
> PLEASE RUN THIS EXPERIMENT: ...
> 
> ...


I've tried the demo channel challange and I do recieve some skipping and brief breakups as if signal strength is bad. They're very brief skips/breakups though much faster than what I would expect to see due to weather and ofc my sky is clear. Though I do not have access the the CBS feed, can you recomend another channel on 61.5 transponder 2 pls, I'de like to try the pip test w/ two channels on this transponder.

If I check my 61.5 signal strength from the setup menu, all transponders on that sat are in the 120% signal range sept transponder 2 is at 80-90%


----------



## xsailor (Nov 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've sent the second round of messages to users asking for contact information and data, and am sending that in as it comes in today.


I emailed my contact info when Mark requested it (the first time) BUT I have NOT been contacted by DISH !!


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> I will second this observation...If it is a DVR event the 942 seems to make it worse/magnified to unwatchable standards.


I'm wondering if it's related to one of the tuners when recording. I recorded a CBS HD East show earlier on tuner 2 and the playback was fine. I have some upcoming timer events that will recorded via tuner 1, so I'll see it the pixelation is present after they are recorded.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> It definitely still breaks up along the right edge; I watched Wednesday nights Martha/Apprentice (recorded, of course) and it had a lot of breakups along the right edge. Watched recorded Daily Show from yesterday a.m., same thing. Nothing's changed.


Put me in the "nothing has changed" column, too. I still have blocking on the right side. It actually seems worse since 281 - but it doesn't happen all the time. Sometimes stopping and restarting a playback or changing channels on live TV will clear it up.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

netnerdvana said:


> "61.5 Transponder 2 ... Houston we have a problem".
> 
> PLEASE RUN THIS EXPERIMENT: ...
> 
> ...


I can confirm your experiment. I have a 942 and 811 in the same room. Also two HD sets. I watched CBS HD East on one set via the 942 and the HD Demo channel on the other set via the 811. Both channels pixelated at nearly the same time. Also ran the experiment on the 942 with PIP and the same two channels. Pixelation at the same time on both channels.

I then checked the 942 recordings of the CBS HD East program that pixelated while viewing and the same pixelation was present on the recording, but not necessarily worse that when viewed live.

My conclusion is that this is a transponder 2 on 61.5 problem and is not receiver specific and that the pixelation is not amplified by a 942 recording (which I initially thought it was).

Now, how long will it take to convince Dish that there is a problem with transponder 2 or some encoding or other technical issue related to transponder 2 on 61.5?


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

Dish doesn't do the HD-lite thing (THANKYOU DISH) and put 3 HD channels on one transponder so there are only 2 channels on 61.5/TP2 that show the problem
... Thats the good news.

The bad news is that way more people get HBOHD than CBS-HD east. So the crowd of complainers is pretty small so call up dish and complain...

I doubt its some kind of freaky encoding problem. Because the one other thing I noticed is that the signal level drops for < 1sec when the audio drop outs and pixelation occurs. Once again you will need two receivers to run this experiment. Sometimes the signal drop happens for such a short time its hard to see on the signal meter. The 942 signal meter only seems to update itself once per second so a drop < 1second is going to be hard to detect.

Someone with some real transponder testing equip is going to have to test to confirm this theory.

I had dish switch me over to the CBS-HD west feed and its x100 better. Only one or two audio drops in an hour of watching and only small tear/pixelations...not perfect but very watchable compared to the horrible east feed. 148/Transponder 13 carries the west feed and has a very steady signal level. 

Big thanks to JerryG for running the experiment and posting results. Without outside confirmation we all think its "Just me" having problems. Ill have to check the signal levels on 61.5/TP2 when they eventually fix it.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> My conclusion is that this is a transponder 2 on 61.5 problem and is not receiver specific and that the pixelation is not amplified by a 942 recording (which I initially thought it was).
> 
> Now, how long will it take to convince Dish that there is a problem with transponder 2 or some encoding or other technical issue related to transponder 2 on 61.5?


The DirecTV users that have dropouts on WCBS-DT aren't effected by 61.5 transponder 2 issues. If something is wrong at the source, it can overwhelm the stat mux. Noise from an NTSC station off the air is far more demanding in terms of bandwidth than a sporting event and can effect the other 10 channels on its SD transponder. Something odd from a DT source may also be beyond the ability of the mux to compress into its normal bandwidth needs, and mess up both channels on the transponder. It is possible for WCBS-DT to be the problem and for it to cause problems for the HD Demo channel on the same transponder, without it being a transponder issue.

"Signal strength" is (loosely) the number of error free packets received. A "low" can mean packets missing, exceeded ECC, or the mux couldn't generate the packet in time due to the content being "too different for a stretch of time". I have no evidence that IS the problem, but it is a possibility as well.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

> "Signal strength" is (loosely) the number of error free packets received. A "low" can mean packets missing, exceeded ECC, or the mux couldn't generate the packet in time due to the content being "too different for a stretch of time". I have no evidence that IS the problem, but it is a possibility as well.

That is a great tid bit of info that I did not know before! Thanks!!

Since Signal Strength = "num error free packets" and not a DB level of the signal this would explain why my "signal strength meter" jumps around instead of being steady. This is starting to make sense.

A bad mux could mess up the error rate on the transponder but would do it sporatically, most packets come in fine and then a bunch of bad ones, then goes back to being good. The "error rate" meter would be jumping all over the place.

In terms of DBS sat service ... it might as well be a bad transponder cause it has the same effect. Cool theory, ... I love it. Either way the effect is the same.

We had people on this board insisting it was a receiver problem or a 942 L2.8X software problem which really confused the issue.

But If it is a bad mux of channels...

Why doesn't Dish just uplink CBS-HD-West instead, its been days now and its killing the demo channel. ... not a very good demo at this point. 

If it is a bad mux are they just letting the demo channel suffer because they know nobody watches it that much and nobody cares? My guess ... yes!

If a bad mux on happened on HD news (TP3) would they let Rave HD suffer as well or would they kill HD news until the problem was fixed? My guess ... no... They would kill
off HDN to save Rave.

Can dish easily peel back the data rate for CBS-HD east and fix the problem that way? 
That would give more overhead for bad frame to frame compression.
Is anyone still watching CBS-HD east?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

netnerdvana said:


> Dish doesn't do the HD-lite thing (THANKYOU DISH) and put 3 HD channels on one transponder so there are only 2 channels on 61.5/TP2 that show the problem
> ... Thats the good news.
> 
> Yeah right. Dont give me that junk about they dont do HD LITE. Look at 110 tp 13
> ...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

CABill said:


> The DirecTV users that have dropouts on WCBS-DT aren't effected by 61.5 transponder 2 issues. If something is wrong at the source, it can overwhelm the stat mux. Noise from an NTSC station off the air is far more demanding in terms of bandwidth than a sporting event and can effect the other 10 channels on its SD transponder. Something odd from a DT source may also be beyond the ability of the mux to compress into its normal bandwidth needs, and mess up both channels on the transponder. It is possible for WCBS-DT to be the problem and for it to cause problems for the HD Demo channel on the same transponder, without it being a transponder issue.
> 
> "Signal strength" is (loosely) the number of error free packets received. A "low" can mean packets missing, exceeded ECC, or the mux couldn't generate the packet in time due to the content being "too different for a stretch of time". I have no evidence that IS the problem, but it is a possibility as well.


I understand what you're saying and agree. But I can only recall one post from a DirecTV user about CBS HD East problems. I don't recall the specifics of the problem. Yet there are numerous posts from E* users. Could it be a problem with the source that is affecting E* significantly more than D*? I guess it's possible.

I checked the locals thread on the AVS forum and no reports from OTA or cable users in New York. Also, no threads on the AVS programming forum from D* users about CBS HD East. A thread did start from yesterday from an E* user about the problem. It just seems that if it's a source problem, there should be more reports from users of all the other providers that carry CBS HD East, and I'm just not seeing that.

So, who knows what's really going on. We'll just have to wait and see how it all pans out. But for now, the evidence, at least how it appears to me, is that this is a E* problem that could be anywhere from the reception of the CBS HD East signal to tp 2 on 61.5.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Pete-NM said:


> I didn't see any of this image corruption (blocking/pixelation) on the right side for the first week of running my 942. At the time it was installed it was running 229 and looked great. But shortly after that first week this problem appeared and has been there through 281. It appears more noticeable since the 28X updates. I've even seen image corruption within the 942's main menu on the actual menu area not just the upper right video window.
> 
> I find its strange though that this problem didn't surface instantly and took a week~ of running before it appeared. Perhaps this explains why E* is having problems spotting it on their in-house test units.
> 
> Since the 280 update I also have the losing DD audio issue, but playing with my swap button seems to eventually repair it.


I did not see the problem for the first 3 weeks after install running 229. Then the problem came and has not dissappeared. It is odd that the problem seems to take a while to materialize. My one theory was that it might have something to do with the capacity used on the hard drive. This would explain why a new system would not experience the issue until sometime later. Could be an issue with longer hardrive seek times combined with an insufficient video buffer.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> It just seems that if it's a source problem, there should be more reports from users of all the other providers that carry CBS HD East, and I'm just not seeing that.


I get CBS HD east from Cablevision, Dish Network, and over the air from the Empire State Building. The only one with a problem is Dish Network.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> I did not see the problem for the first 3 weeks after install running 229. Then the problem came and has not dissappeared. It is odd that the problem seems to take a while to materialize. My one theory was that it might have something to do with the capacity used on the hard drive. This would explain why a new system would not experience the issue until sometime later. Could be an issue with longer hardrive seek times combined with an insufficient video buffer.


I consistently have 14 hours of HD recording left, or the corresponding number of SD hours (over 100), so it's not amount of hard drive used or insufficient buffer.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> I consistently have 14 hours of HD recording left, or the corresponding number of SD hours (over 100), so it's not amount of hard drive used or insufficient buffer.


It is possible that the "housekeeping" functions of the 942 do not do a good periodic defrag of the hardrive. Then, even if you reduce the stored content to less then half the drive, the files could still be spread all over the drive increasing seek times. If this was the issue, though, I would expect to see the blocking regardless of panning movements. Panning movements do not increase the data requirements from the drive but they do increase video processing requirements. Sorry, just thinking out loud. My biggest fear is that Dish has added too many features and now the overall processing power of the 942 is being pushed to the limits. I hope that is not true and that it's simply a driver issue.


----------



## golf9nut (Oct 3, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> OTA reception is significantly below par. Meter indicates about a 10% drop. Stations that were rock solid are now subject to pixilation and I've lost usability on one of the channels pretty much all together. Put me in the unhappy camper category :down:
> 
> John


Mark me down as #2 for OTA signal drop. 10% drop for me also.

I had a 942 running 229, that was having sat tuner problems but OTA was solid, they sent out a new one, it downloaded 2.81 and bingo OTA was degraded.


----------



## HDTV55 (May 9, 2003)

golf9nut said:


> Mark me down as #2 for OTA signal drop. 10% drop for me also.
> 
> I had a 942 running 229, that was having sat tuner problems but OTA was solid, they sent out a new one, it downloaded 2.81 and bingo OTA was degraded.


Put me now as #3.


----------



## frontdischarge (Feb 7, 2004)

I have had my 942 two weeks (replaced 811) and cannot get CBS over OTA to lock in, picture fluctuates between error screen and severely pixelated mess. SS is 81-85. Called Dish and they said 942 likes stronger signal than 811. Funny, FOX is fine with SS of 75. Never had this problem with the 811, and hooked it up last night and still don't.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

HDTV55 said:


> Put me now as #3.


Add me to the list.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

OTA reception numbers up... works fine.. Has anyone tried adjusting their OTA antenna to see if any adjustments improve their situations?


----------



## golf9nut (Oct 3, 2005)

normang said:


> OTA reception numbers up... works fine.. Has anyone tried adjusting their OTA antenna to see if any adjustments improve their situations?


That would require work and effort!


----------



## frontdischarge (Feb 7, 2004)

I tried changing orientation of antenna, unplugging antenna amplifier and removing and adding CBS channel to no avail. The signal strength of 81-85 I am getting is as good as I'm going to get.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cebbigh said:


> Add me to the list.


Wierd, I'm just up the street from Chuck and my OTA numbers have not changed one bit.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

robglasser said:


> Wierd, I'm just up the street from Chuck and my OTA numbers have not changed one bit.


Could this mean that the newer software is now 'more sensitive to change' ?
As in ... less able to handle small fluctuations in signal ... in so that one person would have basically the same strength, but fewer 'deflections' than another on the same street? and because of this ... fewer problems ?


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Am I the only one that notices a lack of "insider" input lately?
What is going on with fixes for the most recent problems?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, I think its all been said. Dish heard it. Are currently working on it. So we should all see results when ready. Those wanting results in a day are foolish. I would rather wait a little while, to ensue for stability. Which I am pretty sure, Dish is going to do. I think they learned alot from this last release. We all have to admit they heard us and really listened. and that in itself, means alot.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

robglasser said:


> Wierd, I'm just up the street from Chuck and my OTA numbers have not changed one bit.


Clarification...Numbers have remained constant. Was receiving all locals solidly on version 229. KOMO started breaking up on version 280. Same problems with 281. 
The numbers on KOMO before and after have been at 65-67. It's not a dip in numbers in my case, it's losing a channel that was marginally above the line. Tweaked the antenna last night and have not seen the problem recur so far. Can I conclude without question that 280 was the cause? No. As with most OTA matters the evidence is circumstantial. But if others are also having problems after 280 then I think it is more likely.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

My OTA reception with 281 is back up to the level it was with 229. I also noticed I can now restore all timers for an event to record both OTA and DBS. Thanks Dish.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cebbigh said:


> Clarification...Numbers have remained constant. Was receiving all locals solidly on version 229. KOMO started breaking up on version 280. Same problems with 281.
> The numbers on KOMO before and after have been at 65-67. It's not a dip in numbers in my case, it's losing a channel that was marginally above the line. Tweaked the antenna last night and have not seen the problem recur so far. Can I conclude without question that 280 was the cause? No. As with most OTA matters the evidence is circumstantial. But if others are also having problems after 280 then I think it is more likely.


Ok, now I get it. I'm guessing that since all but one of my channels is already in the 90's to 100 this issue for channels on the cusp is not affecting me. I have one channel that has been marginal from the begining, on the 942, if it was not windy out with the 921 I was fine, but the 942 has never been able to lock onto this channel reliably.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

golf9nut said:


> Mark me down as #2 for OTA signal drop. 10% drop for me also.
> 
> I had a 942 running 229, that was having sat tuner problems but OTA was solid, they sent out a new one, it downloaded 2.81 and bingo OTA was degraded.


Mark me down as #3 for OTA signal drop. Since L281 I've lost 8 OTA digital channels completely and all others have suffered a 20-50% drop in signal strength. All lost channels are in the 60 and above UHF range. PBS channels are especially hard hit. 3 calls to advanced tech support have yielded no response, other than being dumped onto voice mail with no return phone calls. I'm in the Los Angeles DMA and subscribe to locals. I'm very disappointed with Dish Tech Support. This reminds me alot of Adelphia!


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Local stations still missing Guide information!!!!!!!

OTA recording still has audio drop out!!!!!

I still have L281!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't post much here but I gotta say this

After the latest 281 update my 942 is totally trashed, I only view HDTV on this unit, nothing else, NO OTA either:

1) Every channel(some worse than others) has the splash of grey/white pixelation on the right top corner of the screen every 2 to 3 minutes

2)Audio is contiously staying on the wrong channel and will not move from that channel, even when playing stored recordings

3)the forward/backward Skip is totally useless now on my 942 as 8 out of 10 times it will freeze up the unit in such a way that one can change channels but that next channel changed to will freeze after 5 seconds of display, or next program you try to playback from the Hard Drive will freeze up after starting
I can only use the FF/RW function now, no skipping

4)No Dolby Digital/ or gets screwed up when switching between a live program and the one recording on Tuner 2

5)Occasionaly when using the HDMI output the unit will kick into only outputting PCM from the optical output, in other words no Dolby Digital

6)The 942 is just way too slow and unresponsive at times, jammed remote commands, slow menu's, really slow start up times for recording's and changing channels

7)Very Very important is fixing the major Lip Sync delays, I am using HDMI > DVI for Video and Optical for Audio, I have equipment that corrects audio delays(Iscan HD processor) but I know all folks don't

All in all I have much preferred my previous 921, which mainted great video/audio quality with Zero problems, I never had any issues with it that hindered viewing enjoyment

If someone seriosuly offered me a brand new 921 at this point in time I would trade it for my 942 in a second, seriously no joke 

I have owned 2 942's and they were both the same, totally glitchy, it's not the components, it's a software problem from Dish, which I am sure they can fix

I have had to manually reset my 942's hundreds more times than the 921, which at this point in time I really did honestly prefer to these 942's I have owned

Come on Dish I know you guys can get these problems fixed 

-Gary


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

yea, this is all dissappointing. i knew since 942 was new there would be a bit
of a curve to working well, but we all now appear to be on the 1+ year beta
program. http://www.dbstalk.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=458580#
No No!

281 is horrible at my place too. all the same stuff, OTA has low signal strength
now (i should have had dish run another cable instead of using my voom cable
and then i could just use my sony HDTV tuner instead of the 942).

unit locks up frequently.

when one satellite signal gets flakey (e.g. 119) it then mistakenly starts
going into acquiring signal from 61.5 (and sometimes fails even though 61.5
was fine just seconds before) - this was actually a problem before 281.
my 110/119 dish was slightly mispointed and it kept wacking out 61.5.


----------

